# The 50 Most Perfectly Timed Photos Ever



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2013)

Well worth a browse 

http://twistedsifter.com/2013/03/most-perfectly-timed-photos-ever/


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 22, 2013)

Brilliant


----------

